# Anyone still trying 5+ months after a loss?



## jennyanne83

Just wondering how many of you are still here more than 5 months after your loss? I had a bo mc at 9 weeks beginning of August, and I'm now on cycle day 12 of my 6th cycle. I started using preseed and softcups last month to no avail. I'm beginning to feel really down about everything and close to tears with the worry that it's just not going to happen again. It only took 2 cycles last time, and I had hoped its be quick again as everyone says ur more fertile after a mc. This has just added to my stress really, and the fact we have been trying hard during my fertile window is just now leading me to lose enthusiasm for the whole thing really. 

I feel like I'm never going to be able to lessen the pain of the mc until I'm pregnant again, and the fact that it's taking quite a while is adding to my misery. I'd really like to know that I'm not alone here, and also to start a thread for people in the same boat. 

I really hope this is my month, and it's lucky for all of u too! 

Thanks gor reading- baby dust!! Xx


----------



## mommyof5

After my bo we didnt get pregnant for awhile so I decided to go on the pill to restart everything. We got pregnant right away (but it ended badly).


----------



## babydust818

Hey hun! I can relate to you for sure. I had my MC August 1st and have been TTC immediately after. After the bleeding stopped i was in full action to get my baby back. I've had no such luck. I've used my CBFM for 2 whole months but that's about all i use. I have my points in the month where i feel like it's never going to happen again, but i know it will. It's going to happen for us. I have no idea when. It's really hard to keep going forward when you don't know the answers to your questions. You think, "is there something wrong with me? Is there something wrong with OH? Should i be doing more to get pregnant? Should i be doing less? Should i not even worry about it?". It's a battle. I hope we get our babies... it's so hard to be so strong for so long. Hang in there hun. I'm right there with you...


----------



## mommyof5

I personally went on a crazy supplement spree.


----------



## jennyanne83

Thanks guys, I'm glad I'm not alone! I too went on a supplement spree too, but when I fell before I was only really taking folic acid, so I'm off them again. I really just don't know what to do for the best. Just found out a girl I work with is 18 weeks, and she only just had a baby in April. It's do hard to keep it together sometimes. I know it'll happen, I just wish I knew when! :( xx


----------



## hopefulgem

Hey, 

I had my mc and a d&c in July. I waited about 6 weeks until ttc again, and have been trying ever since. I was convinced that Dec was my month but no luck. I totally understand how you feel, have been having random outbursts of tears over the last few days! I'm normally quite a together person but at the moment I just feel desperate. 3 of my best friends are pregnant and I just found out that my sister-in-law is too! I'm really happy for all of them but it makes it so much harder when everyone else seems to be able to manage to get their BFP's. 

Sending you lots of :hugs:, hope we all get what we want this year. xxxxx


----------



## Cheska

Hiya girls. 
Sorry 4 your losses hopefully we can help each other keep our chins up and have lovely healthy babies to bring home in 2012 
I'm with you! I had a MMC 2007, unplanned but a nice surprise. Got pregnant is 2010 after 3month of trying. Sadly lost my baby girl at 29weeks in march. Got the go ahead to start trying again in august and there we are have been trying ever since! 
Tried pressed the last two cycles, and cb digi sticks last one at a loss what to try next!
Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Hope39

Hi Girls

It took me 7 months to get pregnant after my 2nd mmc, sadly i had another mmc.

I had my thyroid checked after the 3rd mmc and it turned out to be underactive, my tsh was 9.27

I have researched a lot and done a lot of reading and your tsh should be between 1-2 ttc so please gets your checked

Doctors class normal range as 0.5-5 but you need it to be between 1-2 and tell them that! I have seen Prof Quenby at Cov Hospital and she said i wasn't allowed to try again until it was under 2.5 and she knows her stuff

I know another girl on this forum got her medication sorted for her thyroid and conceived the first month after being on the meds and she is now about 30 weeks pregnant

Good luck

xx


----------



## jennyanne83

Hello ladies,

How are you all getting along? I'm so sorry that you're all in this horrible situation, but hopefully we can support eachother up to our bfp's! 

Where are you in your cycle? I'm 4dpo after ovulating 2 days later this month according to my first positive opk. Trying to not think about every twinge this month, though I think that also has to do with part of me feeling like its not going to happen, so best not to get my hopes up! 

Hope we all have better luck this cycle!! 

Xxx


----------



## twist5

Jennyanne
I'm so similar to you with my dates. I'm also on cycle 6 trying since my second mc. After my first miscarriage it only took two cycles to get pregnant, so I thought i might get pregnant again quickly and I have been convinced each month will be the month and then i am so upset when i get AF. The TTC thing is really getting me down now - i've recently joined the TTC 35+ forum to get some support when i get BFN. I'm 37 soon so really hoping i am pregnant by then or will be even more depressed about the whole thing. 

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## starryeye31

We have been trying since we lost our lil one and still no luck . Makes you wonder how you can have unprotected sex everyday and not get pregnant . It only took us 2 months to get pregnant with the one we lost .


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies
Big big hugs & sorry we are all in this situation.
We also had a mmc in Aug at 13 wks and started ttcing again once bleeding had stopped.
Its all so difficult. Really would love to see that bfp soon. xx


----------



## wookie130

Hi, I discovered my mmc on July 18th, and had a D&C the same day. DH and I have been desperately trying to conceive ever since, to no avail.  I began using a CBFM right away. Then, we added preseed, softcups and FF charting to the mix. After 5 unsuccessful cycles, we pursued some help with our doctor, and I am now on my first cycle of Clomid due to borderline low progesterone...apparently I ovulate, but not strong enough. So, we'll see what happens.

Best of luck. It's hard having to be one of the couples who struggle to get and stay pregnant. Everyone else makes it look so easy...but when or if it does happen, it will be so much more of a blessing to us because we had to fight and dream for this baby.


----------



## Tess.ie

Hi, wow there are lots of us all round the same stage which makes me feel better cos im not alone, and worse cos we have all had to deal with the pain of losses and the insecurity and doubt that happens when ttc is taking ages!!
My mc was mid august at 9 weeks (a wonderfully accidental but knew the risks of what we were doing pregnancy), and we started ttc right after. At first we were just getting busy during ov week without being too specific, but the last couple i really made an effort to be in tune with my body and dtd on ov day. this month i got the cbdigi opk, but have not got a smiley face yet, normally happens round cd 11 and its now cd 15. not sure whats going on with me. 
Its really frustrating, and getting me down, even though i know i need to be positive and it will happen. i work with mostly women, and there are 3 pregnant people there at moment and i keep thinking that i should be going round with my big bump too instead of being disapointed each month. :(
this turned into quite a rant......sorry!!! will be more positive next time!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am in the same boat. MC in August (I had my D&C @ 7w6d). We were told to wait one cycle, then we could TTC again. Well I am in cycle #5 TTCAL, I got a + OPK on Friday, but I am not too hopeful at the moment. I already know that I have low progesterone and I take supplements in my LP, but if I don't get my BFP this month I am heading back to my Dr.


----------



## JerseyBean

Hello lovely ladies,

I have had two previous mmc, one in february 2011 at 8 weeks and one on August 16th 2011 at 10 wks 6 days, so i am eagerly waiting for my "3rd time lucky" BFP!

We've been trying since but no luck, and I'm really getting down about it now. My mind/body seems to trick me into thinking I have preg symptoms...the TWW is the worst!

it's hard not to think about it, and its hard to know whether your body is actually having these symptoms or whether you've just though about it SO much that you are imagining it!

Unfortunately the :witch: arrived today... :( 

But due next AF again on valentines day, and it will be 3 years on that day I got engaged in las Vegas (been married since aug 2010), so hopefully it will be the lucky day I get my 3rd BFP!

Baby dust to all and hope you get your BFP!!!

Xxxx


----------



## jennyanne83

Gosh there really are quite a few if us, but I guess we should find strength in that it may not be that unusual. I think I'm going to book an appointment with the doctor if we have no joy this cycle, just to check in really, and to see if there's any blood tests they can do to check hormone levels, and maybe get OH's sperm checked. What do you think? I'm expecting the doc to tell me to come back in 6 months, but I just feel like doing something is better than nothing. I really want this uncertainty to be over as I'm having several break downs a month :(


----------



## Twinkie210

jennyanne83 said:


> Gosh there really are quite a few if us, but I guess we should find strength in that it may not be that unusual. I think I'm going to book an appointment with the doctor if we have no joy this cycle, just to check in really, and to see if there's any blood tests they can do to check hormone levels, and maybe get OH's sperm checked. What do you think? I'm expecting the doc to tell me to come back in 6 months, but I just feel like doing something is better than nothing. I really want this uncertainty to be over as I'm having several break downs a month :(

I think it sounds like a reasonable plan. That is pretty much what I am planning on doing too. Good Luck! I really hope that you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Tess.ie

i was thinking of doing the same thing too!! haha clearly great minds think alike :) dont really expect the gp to "do" anything, but would like her to know that we are trying seriously and its hasn't happened yet. 

Oh i do hope it happens soon for all of us, fingers crossed. :dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

I am going to make a list of everything that concerns me and bring in all my charts. I figure if I come in well prepared with data to support my concerns, then he can't completely ignore me! To be fair my Dr. is great and I don't think he would just dismiss my concerns, but I don't want to take that chance!

If any of you haven't read "Taking Charge of your Fertility" I highly recommend it!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
can i join you?new to this thread first of all sorry you all are going through this..i have had 6miscarrige all in first trimester.all blood test revealed no problem except high values of prolectine hormone,anti tpo;tsh.my last miscarrige was on july 2011.ttc just after that but no success yet.


----------



## shytwin25

hello ladies! i too had a mc in july 2011 and have been trying ever since with no luck... i have normal cycles and strong o pains, i time sex PERFECTLY with nice temp shifts every month but have not fallen pregnant yet.. i hope i get my bfp before due date(feb 18) if not i think that will be my true breaking point, ill give up :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey I mc in May had D&C 3weeks later in June still waiting to get pg I dread every month and a few occasions I have had pg symptoms but no luck wot makes it worse my friend gave birth a day after that would have been lo dd. Its driving me mad it only took 2months after my first mmc in oct 2008 to fall pg with my little boy


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey ladies,

I am trying to be SO positive and bumble through each month, and it's really getting to me.. I know how common mc are now, even after two, but my mind really does play tricks on me! 

This may sound strange, or even nasty, but please believe me when I say I am a nice person and I am always thinking of others before me etc, but some of the thoughts I have are so dark, twisted, and nearly every month I fool myself into thinking I have pregnancy symptoms, and then come crashing down when AF arrives..

I see women with babies, and pregnant women and sometimes feel hatred and deep jealousy and think... Why you? Why not me?

I even think this and know its not me! But I can't help it! Its like im schizophrenic, there's nice me, then there's a jealous, bitter woman who desperately wants to get pregnant! 

I'm so sorry if this is a bit full on, I just haven't said any of that to my friends or family.. And as u have all been through it, it seems easier to say it, and I'm hoping some of u might understand! 

Sorry girls 
Xx


----------



## shytwin25

jerseybean i feel the SAME way! I am a very nice person but for the past few months i have been distancing myself from pregnant women bc im soo angry im not pregnant... I feel like i want a baby more than anyone but im being punished with all the pregnancies happening around me... I guess its normal to feel this way after ttc for so long..


----------



## twist5

I really feel the same! Since my second mc i really hate being around little kids and especially babies. I thought it would get better with time, but it isn't and i don't think i will feel better until i have a baby. I know what you mean about AF. Each month i work out when the baby would be due if i was pregnant and i am so depressed when i get AF. 

My first mc happened Feb last year so i really hope i get a BFP this month before that anniversary, but i'm not that hopeful.

I actually went to the doctors recently as my periods haven't been good since the second mc but they want me to try for a year before they do any tests. 

good luck to everyone
:dust:


----------



## jessy1101

So nice to see that there are a bunch of other women going threw the same thing that i am. I wish we didnt have to but guess we cant do anything about that huh? I had my mc on the 21st of august and i'm going into my 5 months since this week.

Things is tho that my cycle only came back to my normal 28 days at the begining of this month! The last few have been all over the place, strange bleedings on wierd days etc etc.

Did all the testing with my doctor and everything is good! She really believes it's just my cycle that needed to be stable again to conceive. First time it took 6 months and on the 6th try without even really trying i got preg! My cycles then were the same as what i just experienced. Wonky due to going of the pill and etc.

Here's to hoping we can finaly FINALY get a super duper sticky bean that wont be going anywhere anytime soon. 

Baby dust bunches to all :)


----------



## jennyanne83

Hi Ladies know are you all doing? Of course any new people are welcome to this thread, as I really hope we can support each other though this difficult time. I really can relate to all of you with roller coaster feelings. I'm 12dpo today and aware I find out my fate in a couple of days. That'll be cycle 6. Today I have decided to be proactive and have bought a BBT thermometer as I really want to know if and when I actually ovulate after a positive OPK, and DH wants to do a sperm test, so I got a pack from online which is supposed to look at count and mobility. I guess if I can arm myself with as much info when going to the doctors that'll help him take me seriously. 

Tonight was areal struggle as I'm part of a team and one of the girls has just had a baby, and she brings him along to our training sessions, so I'm not even able to have a Friday night without every thing reminding me of what I haven't got. I also have the pregnant lady at work to watch grow bigger to depress me even more. I should be about 34 weeks now :cry: 

Oh well as there are so many of us in this situation it can't be uncommon and we must try to hold on to the fact that we have at least gotten pregnant before, so it has to happen again! 

:hugs: to all of you!! 

Xxxx


----------



## korink26

wookie130 said:


> Hi, I discovered my mmc on July 18th, and had a D&C the same day. DH and I have been desperately trying to conceive ever since, to no avail. I began using a CBFM right away. Then, we added preseed, softcups and FF charting to the mix. After 5 unsuccessful cycles, we pursued some help with our doctor, and I am now on my first cycle of Clomid due to borderline low progesterone...apparently I ovulate, but not strong enough. So, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Best of luck. It's hard having to be one of the couples who struggle to get and stay pregnant. Everyone else makes it look so easy...but when or if it does happen, it will be so much more of a blessing to us because we had to fight and dream for this baby.

Wow, kind of sounds like me---except I discovered my miscarriage in May so I'm on my freak'n 8th cycle since miscarriage! :( I also started using the CBFM, preseed, then added the softcups and FF. Like you I ovulate on my own, but was put on Clomid. I was shocked my first round of Clomid that my progesterone levels were low----I had assumed since I was ovulating on my own Clomid would make me ovulate like crazy, but NOPE! So I'm on my 2nd cycle of Clomid and it was upped to 100 mg.
Hopefully we'll all end up in the pregnancy forums together :hugs:


----------



## twist5

2ww really dragging by now. Cycle 6 for me TTC since second mc. Am getting so fed up with the whole thing. Me and DH have decided to do NTNP next month - all this trying and not success (or success and then mc) is starting to get us both down. 
hoping we all get sticky BFP this month!


----------



## babydust818

How is everyone doing? Where we at in our cycles? When are we testing?!?


----------



## shytwin25

im 8dpo today n i got a bfn... I always begin testing 8dpo until bfp or af.. Im on cycle 6 and im feeling pretty hopeful


----------



## babydust818

got my fingers crossed so tight for you shytwin!! Hope this is your BFP!

AFM, i'm really not sure where i'm at LOL. If i had to guess i'm 2dpo. Going to test Feb 3rd. (prob earlier bcz i can't stop POAS!)


----------



## jennyanne83

Gosh I'm 14 dpo and AF not showed today which is unusual, as it's the latest it's ever been now for 6 months as I usually come on 15 days after a positive OPK. I'm also very gassy and bloated and my boobs are sore which is also the first time since I was pregnant- I stopped taking B6 this month to see if I'd get the sore boobs back which I have, so it could just be that. Annoyingly these do seem to match the symptoms of the first pregnancy, but I just can't read into it!!

Trying so hard not to get my hopes up though, but will test in morning if she's not here by then. I'm so scared of BFN but I guess it's better to know, as you'll know eventually right!? I'm so full of mixed emotions right now!! 

Ill let u know how I get on. Anyone else testing?? 

Tons of baby dust to all of us!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## babydust818

jenny test right now!! i wanna see a BFP!


----------



## Twinkie210

I tested today at 10dpo and got a BFP! I am still in shock I think... LOL


----------



## jennyanne83

Twinkie I think we're joined - I got a BFP this morning too!!!! I'm so happy but it's not sunk in yet I don't think. That's fab news for you- so strange that we should fall at the same time!! 

Here's to a sticky bean for us both and a healthy and happy 9 months! 

:cloud9:

:happydance:

To everyone else there really is obviously hope and it WILL definitely happen for you- I honestly really thought it was never going to happen again for me and have been worried sick these passed 6 months. 

Let's get some more BFPs!!!! 

Passing over the baby dust! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Jenny!


----------



## shytwin25

congrats twinkie and jenny! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9months :)


----------



## twist5

that's great news jenny and twinkie! :happydance:

I might try and test thursday but that will be a bit early really. good luck to everyone still waiting to test
:dust:


----------



## Tess.ie

Congratulations Twinkie and Jenny, that is wonderful news :) Sending you all the best thoughts and wishes for healthy and happy 9 months.. YAY!! 


I tested this morning, BFN, but that was expected since I think nightshift messed up my ovulation this month. And it is still kind of early for me, only 10dpo....if it happened at all. Hopefully next month a few more of us can join in the BFP brigade that Twinkie and Jenny have started.

:happydance::dust::happydance:


----------



## 80schild

never really saw myself as a ttc forum person but after another emotional 24 hours I've taken some comfort from your threads and for those with bfp recently.
Yesterday I found out yet another one of my close friends is expecting, as much as I'm so happy for them I just wanted to hide away and cry. Which I did when I got home from work.
I mc Aug 11 at 8 weeks, 7 month of ttc. These things happen right, all in all i thought I coped well and we started ttc again after my first af turned up.

Here we are 6 months on and nothing. i'm becoming more and more desperate. People tell you to stop trying and it will happen. How do you stop trying for a baby when you are trying!! We used softcups and pre seed for the second month, hoping this mighe help my tilted cervix.

Beginning to think that was our only shot and it wont happen again. :nope:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey 80schild, i too are still trying had mc in May/June 2011 and nothing has happened since such a long road and so many people getting pregnant around me :-( plus my little boy is growing up too quick and will be at nursery by the time another lo comes around I so wanted them close together. Fingers crossed that it will happen soon for every one


----------



## babydust818

80schild, you are not alone. Everything you said is how i feel as well. I had a MC in August as well. I started TTC immediately after the loss and still nothing. Had some false positives that i didn't take too well. It was really hard. I also HATE hearing people say "well if you stop trying it will happen". OH STFU is what i want to say to them! I admit that when i wasn't using opk's i did get pregnant BUT that made me want my baby even more! We will get there. idk when but we will.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Please do not feel alone. I MC on 3/8/11 of last year. DH and I are still TTC. It's a hard journey. But remember that your journey is your journey. It is different from others so you will fall pg when it's right for your body. 

:hugs: for you. Feel better hun!


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies i mc feb 2011 and june 2011 and have been ttc ever since. I have been on clomid for thee cycles still on my third but unfortunately this month i havent o'd so waiting for AF. Last month i used opks softcups and conceive plus still no bfp. I have been an emotional wreck especially with the pressure that my OH will join the army soon. I definately hit rock bottom a few weeks ago and my younger sister who is 18 is 13 weeks pregnant so its really hard. But after such an emotional month i have decided not to stress about it anymore. Im taking a break from clomid as the hot lashes are getting too much and im just going to relax and enjoy time with my OH. It is very hard to turn off ttc and its always lurking in the back of your mind but i think you know when you need a break and i definately feel i need one. So will take it easy this month and see what happens. I hope we get our bfp's really soon...GL to you all x


----------



## jessy1101

I just dont get why it's so hard to conceive this time around u know? I mean the first time i got preg on my 6th month which is the norm and now i'm waiting to see since i'm 8dpo on this time's 6th try but i dunno..i just feel sometimes like it's never gonna happen u know? And i know deep down it will happen it's just so scary since soo many other women are conceiving without much trouble.

So far my doctor has done tons of tests for me and i'm all clear. DH has a spermy test tomorrow morning so we'll see what that brings..not that i think he's infertile but maybe low motility or something..hopefully his jizzy is 100% good tho cuz it will save some trouble...stoopid waiting and TTC. 

When we started TTC it was fun and exciting..now? I fuckinggg hate the biatch LOL.


----------



## twist5

yeah, i feel the same. Sick of friends announcing they are pregnant and how easy it was. I'm on 7th cycle trying after second mc and getting stressed. I do know a couple of friends who tried for a year to get pregnant, but then they got pregnant and didn't miscarry. I'm coming up 2 years ttc and i don't feel positive and am really fed up ttc. 

Also v annoyed at people telling me to 'relax' and 'forget about it and it will happen' ?? This is such bad advice - you need to BD to get preggers not 'forget about it' !!


----------



## babydust818

i do know it's gonna happen for us when it's meant to BUT i don't understand what the point of miscarrying is? one is enough but having multiple??!? like wtf. i believe you miscarry because it's mother nature rejecting a pregnancy that didn't have the strongest of starts BUT why can't God bless us with another baby the next cycle? why must we have to wait 6, 7, 8, 20, 36 cycles in order to get a baby?!?! It's just nonsense and it hurts really bad.


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
can i please join your thread?
i am ttc after my last loss on 10july 2011 but no success. every month i expect for bfp but it remain bfn.i will be of 32 in october so very worried.


----------



## 80schild

Thank you - its been a really tough week!

It really does seem that everyone else gets a bfp after no time at all of trying, its that I think that feels so unfair not the fact that I mc because I know that happens.

I will be 32 soon and have started to think its going to get a heck of a lot harder the more time that goes on, age is not on my side.

When would a doctor take me for tests etc, I will be 18 months off the pill next month with the mc last year will they make me wait til Aug for a year to have passed!?

I havent seen a lot of egcm since mc, wondering If I should be taking something to increase that?!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

babydust818 said:


> i do know it's gonna happen for us when it's meant to BUT i don't understand what the point of miscarrying is? one is enough but having multiple??!? like wtf. i believe you miscarry because it's mother nature rejecting a pregnancy that didn't have the strongest of starts BUT why can't God bless us with another baby the next cycle? why must we have to wait 6, 7, 8, 20, 36 cycles in order to get a baby?!?! It's just nonsense and it hurts really bad.

:hugs: I know it hurts. I know better than to question God but I'm human so I still ask why sometimes. Don't give up, just keep trying.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

jessy1101 said:


> I just dont get why it's so hard to conceive this time around u know? I mean the first time i got preg on my 6th month which is the norm and now i'm waiting to see since i'm 8dpo on this time's 6th try but i dunno..i just feel sometimes like it's never gonna happen u know? And i know deep down it will happen it's just so scary since soo many other women are conceiving without much trouble.
> 
> So far my doctor has done tons of tests for me and i'm all clear. DH has a spermy test tomorrow morning so we'll see what that brings..not that i think he's infertile but maybe low motility or something..hopefully his jizzy is 100% good tho cuz it will save some trouble...stoopid waiting and TTC.
> 
> When we started TTC it was fun and exciting..now? I fuckinggg hate the biatch LOL.

I feel the same we. We fell pg on our 3 cycle the first time around and ended up with twin angels. Now here we are almost a year after the mc and still trying.....
And your statement *"When we started TTC it was fun and exciting..now? I fuckinggg hate the biatch LOL."* :rofl:


----------



## jessy1101

I know age can sometimes play a factor in it but i mean i'm 25 and DH is 26 and it's still not catching on soooooo sometimes i guess it just depends..goddamnit..LOL

I try to stay positive and try to at least make some jokes out of the shitty process cuz if not i think i d go crazy and just be depressed. DH had his jizzy tested this morning so we'll see what's the what with that. Everything else on my side has been checked and looks good...basicly my dr wants us to try until this summer and then we'll be going to a fertility clinic..i just hope it doesnt come to that u know?


----------



## Gem09

I can totally sympathise with all you ladies!

Sorry for all your losses!

I miscarried december 2010, been ttc since april 11 and still waiting!

Only took 2 months ttc the first time and now it feels forever.

Got to this positive though and we will all get our bundle of joy very soon.


xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously why in hell isnt my cooch giving me what i freakin want???? LOL damn that evil manipulative piece of pink flesh...grrrrrrr


----------



## babydust818

lmao pink flesh! That almost sounds more nasty than the word pussy! LMAO. We will get there girls. Some sooner than others, but we will get there. I just feel like it's got to happen soon... it just has to.


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOOLOOLOL and naturaly i know LMFAO reading the last thing i posted in here cuz 2 days after that last rant i got a huge dark BFP!! LOLOLOL

Sillly Jessy tricks r for kids lolol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

jessy1101 said:


> lolooloolol and naturaly i know lmfao reading the last thing i posted in here cuz 2 days after that last rant i got a huge dark bfp!! Lololol
> 
> sillly jessy tricks r for kids lolol

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

I just freaked myself out. If i'm not pregnant this cycle i'll be going on my 7th. That scares me! This whole time i kept tellin myself "They say 80% of couples get pregnant within 6 months of trying". So i kept tellin myself i have time. Well... now what? Ugh......


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I just freaked myself out. If i'm not pregnant this cycle i'll be going on my 7th. That scares me! This whole time i kept tellin myself "They say 80% of couples get pregnant within 6 months of trying". So i kept tellin myself i have time. Well... now what? Ugh......

I would definetly go and see your doctor. Get all the basics checked out and maybe get a sperm test for DH. This way ur on the right track and if there is something u can fix it right away.


----------



## twist5

hi babydust
I'm on my 7th cycle since my mc - i've started getting period cramps so i don't think it is my month this month
it is all really depressing - you're right - so many couples who started trying at the same time as us are preggers now. I'm going to my doctors next week to ask about fertility testing and stuff but i think until i've been trying 12 months they won't do anything.
i just pray we both get a bfp soon


----------



## babydust818

me too twist! so nice to know i have someone who is in the same boat as me. i've had period like cramps today too but i am only 3dpo. Prob just something stupid. grr!! I don't have insurance so i can't go see a doctor but i will be starting a new job soon that does offer insurance. I can't wait.


----------



## 80schild

jessy1101 said:


> LOLOOLOOLOL and naturaly i know LMFAO reading the last thing i posted in here cuz 2 days after that last rant i got a huge dark BFP!! LOLOLOL
> 
> Sillly Jessy tricks r for kids lolol

Congratulations


----------



## 80schild

babydust818 said:


> me too twist! so nice to know i have someone who is in the same boat as me. i've had period like cramps today too but i am only 3dpo. Prob just something stupid. grr!! I don't have insurance so i can't go see a doctor but i will be starting a new job soon that does offer insurance. I can't wait.

6months trying after mc and also 3dp or 4dp too babydust! Desperately trying not to symptom spot this month after I was sure I had felt some sort of implantation pain last month which obviously I didnt. I cant help thinking that every little twinge, pain, cramp is something!!!! argh
Think I have increased cm for this time of cycle...see symptom spotting again!


----------



## babydust818

LOL i can't help but symptom spot too! I had that cramping yesterday morning but nothing now. Nothing at all. Guess i'll just have to stay patiently waiting for the next 5 days before i take my first test lol. GAHHH hurry up!!!!!! I really want this to be our month (march). Before i got pregnant i thought something was wrong with OH or i because we did the NTNP thing for years. Then i became pregnant unexpectedly in July. It was actually a huge relief in ways to know that we CAN get pregnant. I just hope i don't have to wait another 3 years to get my baby. I'll do whatever it takes but it's so unfair.


----------



## sleeping bubs

well we are still ttc :-( 8cycle after mc :-( I try not to symptom spot I am due for AF this weekend however I am now on antibiotics cos of inflamed ear drums dam swimming lol 

Hopeing AF stays away this month


----------



## twist5

Got :witch: yesterday. Now on 8th cycle after mc. Periods haven't been the same after mc so feel like not very fertile. 
Last chance this month for a 2012 baby!


----------



## babydust818

I pray we get our 2012 baby!!! GAH! I"m so weird about odd years. I wanted my baby born in an even year, but oh well. As for my symptom spotting this morning... yesterday afternoon the cramping came back for a few minutes. Was in my lower back and down my leg. It's that achy/crampy feeling. Went away and hasn't came back. That was my 3rd time experiencing that since O. Today i am 5dpo and my stupid ass poas this morning LOL. Of course it was a BFN, but hey.... i just wanted to know! I'm so exhausted lately and i keep getting the usual twinges in my boobs every once in a great while. Nothing knew.


----------



## twist5

hmm, symptom spotting is addictive! I also used to try not to test every day but now I test all the time from about 7 dpo! FX'd for a BFP for you in a few days!


----------



## babydust818

You as well hun! It's super hard to not symptom spot or poas! At least we're in this together.


----------



## 80schild

I too would love nothing more than a 2012 baby. So much for not symptom spotting, laid in bed last night I'm sure I had twinges in bbs, then again I could be making it up in my head.
Promised myself no testing til AF due this month, I'm willing the next week to fly by. Roll on next Friday.


----------



## babydust818

Lol oh gosh... every cycle i'll test for 5 days straight then POOF af is here right on time. I think to myself why don't i just wait to test on the day AF is due?!? PFFFTT! I can't do that. I've tried and it's just so much temptation there. As far as the symptom spotting... today i woke up with my bbs having little twinges. Right now my lower back feels funny, but i could just be making it up in my head!


----------



## sleeping bubs

well this morning I woke up with really sore nips having a shower was a nightmare have had sore bbs all today and a sharp pain on my left side. I have no energy and want to sleep. 

I am due sometime over this weekend so if nothing come by monday I will test


----------



## babydust818

that sounds good sleeping bubs! Can't wait to hear the results!!


----------



## twist5

sleeping bubs said:


> well this morning I woke up with really sore nips having a shower was a nightmare have had sore bbs all today and a sharp pain on my left side. I have no energy and want to sleep.
> 
> I am due sometime over this weekend so if nothing come by monday I will test

that sounds like a really good symptom! i reckon sore nips = high progesterone! you are very restrained to wait until monday!


----------



## sleeping bubs

I am trying to be good and wait plus I haven't got any tests in the house don't want to get my hopes up as AF has the habit of been between 26-30days!!


----------



## 80schild

sleeping bubs said:


> I am trying to be good and wait plus I haven't got any tests in the house don't want to get my hopes up as AF has the habit of been between 26-30days!!

any news sleeping buds?


----------



## sleeping bubs

YEP A FAINTish BFP :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

Really nervous about it getting another test tomorrow 
 



Attached Files:







05032012366.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydust818

WOW! Jealous!! ;) You so deserve it! CONGRATS!!!!!! H&H 9 months!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## sleeping bubs

umm I am terrible at calculating when think i am 1 or 2 days late for AF 

Thanks hope it won't take long for everyone to get BFP


----------



## twist5

wow congrats! that looks like a big fat positive to me!


----------



## samj732

I am so glad I found this thread... I am also TTC#1 after my m/c in early October and feel like it is never going to happen. Especially after reading all the things that say "women are more fertile after a m/c" BULL!! Cycle #5 for me and also the last cycle I am trying. If I don't get a sticky bean I have to go back on the pill to prepare for my wedding next year. (I don't want to, but it's a necessary evil, either baby or wedding in my mind!) I think I am 3 dpo today, have BD'd every other day for the last two weeks just to cover my bases. I hope I got some :dust: this cycle!


----------



## 80schild

sleeping bubs said:


> YEP A FAINTish BFP :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Really nervous about it getting another test tomorrow

thats a bfp if ever I saw one. massive congrats and lots of luck for a sticky one.:happydance:


----------



## babydust818

Good luck Sam!


----------



## babydust818

Yeah... think i'm out. Just went pee, wiped and there was pink. I can't stop crying. 

this is the shortest cycle AF i've ever gotten since MC. Been 28 days..


----------



## 80schild

so sorry to hear that babydust, theres nothing I can say to make you feel any better today. :nope: 

On with next month. :thumbup:

I might be out also, my temp dropped today (think I'm 10dpo) so I expect AF to arrive later today or tomorrow.
Been having the usual cramps and sore bb's like I always do around AF, but was feeling some out of ordinary pinching which gave me some hope yesterday but I guess not!


----------



## samj732

babydust818 said:


> Yeah... think i'm out. Just went pee, wiped and there was pink. I can't stop crying.
> 
> this is the shortest cycle AF i've ever gotten since MC. Been 28 days..

Could it just be implantation bleeding/spotting? Or did that witch rear her ugly head full on?


----------



## twist5

babydust818 said:


> Yeah... think i'm out. Just went pee, wiped and there was pink. I can't stop crying.
> 
> this is the shortest cycle AF i've ever gotten since MC. Been 28 days..

yeah, maybe implantation?? I get so upset everytime I get AF, then i think maybe implantation bleed, then get upset again when isn't! I hope it is in your case.

I had a 25 day cycle last cycle after a 34 day the month before! I never know how long to set my cycle ticker for! I'm hoping my body is about to finish doing crazy things and get back to normal so i can get pregnant!


----------



## babydust818

I was thinking MAYBE it was IB but i don't think so. I just went #2 in the bathroom and must have helped push it forward because now there's a lot more when i wipe. Ugh... Just wanna SCREAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Hi ladies! I am also TTC #3 after 2 losses . We have been tryin for a year... I am currently 13 dpo... No sign of AF.. Increased hunger and nausea.. But was wondering if I could join y'all..:)


----------



## twist5

13 dpo! time for testing!
sending 
:dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I hope i can join in here as im abit lost with places i can
post and i saw this and it seems my place I had mc end of may
2011 at 8 weeks.. been trying since August and not had any luck 
I have a son already so i know its possible but we got pregnant with
him so quick and now i feel its never going to happen :(

i get symptoms every cycle that usually points out pregnancy but
it don't happen i guess its a waiting game right now.. My AF is due 
18th march mothers day! so im hoping i will get an extra little gift on that day
or if not before! :cloud9:


----------



## television

Morning Ladies would it be ok if i joined in? I had a mmc in aug at 12 + 5 and finally had d and c in early sept, got af back in nov after 9 long wks and been ttc ever since on cycle 5 and still no luck i wanted my baby so bad i just hope it happens soon.
GL to you all


----------



## twist5

hi guys. I think this is a really good thread for those who have had a mc - TTC after a loss is so much harder then when you are first TTC, and then when it starts taking time is quite depressing.

television - we are about the same CD this month - maybe we will get our BFP same time this month - you never know!

:dust: to all


----------



## samj732

Hey ladies, nice of you to join!
I also had a mc and I am on cycle 5 of trying again, just like you television. It sucks, and I do think its harder to try after a mc because you know you can get pregnant, and it just seems to take so much longer!


----------



## television

twist5 said:


> hi guys. I think this is a really good thread for those who have had a mc - TTC after a loss is so much harder then when you are first TTC, and then when it starts taking time is quite depressing.
> 
> television - we are about the same CD this month - maybe we will get our BFP same time this month - you never know!
> 
> :dust: to all

Come on girl we can do it :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## television

samj732 said:


> Hey ladies, nice of you to join!
> I also had a mc and I am on cycle 5 of trying again, just like you television. It sucks, and I do think its harder to try after a mc because you know you can get pregnant, and it just seems to take so much longer!

Yep its very annoying i know i can get pregnant ive got a six year old, just doesnt seem to happening this time Good luck to you got fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Haven't updated in a little bit. I ended up getting AF so now i'm onto a new cycle. I must say i'm pretty optimistic about this cycle. why? Well when i had my MC in August i joined this site and talked to many of you girls. A handful of them had got a psychic reading from a woman named Mesina. ALL of their readings came true. They all are pregnant. I got my reading in November last year and she said if i didn't get pregnant in Nov/Dec that i would get pregnant in March. So we shall see! I'm pretty pumped, but more than likely i'll be the odd ball that doesn't get a true prediction. It's something to look forward to!

Any of you doing anything different this cycle? I'm going to use smiley opk's. I never have used them but i've saw many people have luck with them! Also i bought a BBT and i am going to start charting it.


----------



## samj732

If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'm going all out next cycle. I am going to start temping, and using OPKs like they are supposed to be used, and taking my prenatals. I'm nervous to put so much time into TTC but if that's what's necessary, that's what I'll be doing! I better read up on how the heck to use FF!


----------



## babydust818

LOL i just started using FF. It's a little confusing but i think i can navigate it from here on out. Just a little advice, don't go TTC crazy! That's what i was doing and it doesn't do you any good. Just try to relax and do what you can! :) I had been using the CBFM and no luck on that yet, so i'm just going to not use it this month and chart temps.


----------



## samj732

Haha well, its not just for TTC, but when I have to take a break for the wedding and come back to it I'll know exactly where to start. Plus if I end up needing to seen an RE I'll have charts to show. FF scares the crap out of me! LOL


----------



## babydust818

You will get the hang of it. It's fun to look at your chart. lol


----------



## 80schild

I'm back and starting another cycle. welcome to everyone, its great to see some more posts.

So I had an appointment at my doctors today, I was really apprehansive about going but she was lovely and so reassuring.
Basically she saw how much ttc was stressing me out and has agreed to run some tests, starting with a blood test on me to check my hormones. So I'm back on day 21 of my cycle for that.
Feel positive today, felt good not to get thrown out and told to come back one year after mc.
I'm not temping this month and no opk's either. just plain bd as often or as little as we like :haha:


----------



## twist5

yeah, i went to my docs last week and she offered to run some hormone tests (day 3 FSH) which is good (as i also thought she wouldn't do anything until I had been trying a year since the mc)
am fed up with TCC all the time - i keep thinking i will move to NTNP but then i think what if this is a good month and I miss it!


----------



## television

Its good to know your docs will run tests earlier then 12 months hope you both get some answers


----------



## 80schild

Today would have been our due date. 
Mixture of emotions right now, ive been very upset the last few days thinking of what could have been. :cry: Today I feel strangely calm! I'm expecting to ov in the next couple of days and I'm thinking how special it would be to make our baby over this terrible period. As if someone is looking down on us. :angel:
Something good has to happen from something so bad. Right?


----------



## twist5

sending :hugs: :hugs: 

the due date day is hard. 

you're right, something good can come of something bad
:dust:


----------



## samj732

Well I'm into my 6th cycle after a loss trying to conceive. I feel so many emotions about it. I'm mostly trying to be excited about all the new things I am trying this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

80schild said:


> Today would have been our due date.
> Mixture of emotions right now, ive been very upset the last few days thinking of what could have been. :cry: Today I feel strangely calm! I'm expecting to ov in the next couple of days and I'm thinking how special it would be to make our baby over this terrible period. As if someone is looking down on us. :angel:
> Something good has to happen from something so bad. Right?

I can so relate. My due date is coming up in 2 weeks. Very emotional time frame right now. I should be Oing tmrw or Sunday. If it works out this month i will get a BFP right around my due date. How awesome would that be? It's really hard to keep going but thinking positive and staying calm is what gets us from point A to point B.


----------



## 80schild

babydust818 said:


> 80schild said:
> 
> 
> Today would have been our due date.
> Mixture of emotions right now, ive been very upset the last few days thinking of what could have been. :cry: Today I feel strangely calm! I'm expecting to ov in the next couple of days and I'm thinking how special it would be to make our baby over this terrible period. As if someone is looking down on us. :angel:
> Something good has to happen from something so bad. Right?
> 
> I can so relate. My due date is coming up in 2 weeks. Very emotional time frame right now. I should be Oing tmrw or Sunday. If it works out this month i will get a BFP right around my due date. How awesome would that be? It's really hard to keep going but thinking positive and staying calm is what gets us from point A to point B.Click to expand...

I really hope it happens for you, for us both, it would be very special to get your bfp around your original due date.
Even though I said I wouldnt test this month I couldnt resist and I did a opk test yesterday and got a positive, my temp is still down today so I guess I'm ovulating today. We bd'd last night and will be again tonight. 
Hows about you, Have you OV'd?


----------



## babydust818

Well i use the cheap IC opk's and i never got a definite positive. They all were getting there but yet still far away. I'm so unsure if i've O'd or not. I thought i might have on Friday but according to my temps, they dropped a little bit this morning? This is my first month charting temps so i'm not sure what it's suppose to look like exactly. Really confused!


----------



## samj732

babydust, I think you may have O'd on Friday too. Give it a couple days. Sometimes FF doesn't like to give crosshairs :) This is my first month charting too and I'm already freaking out about my temps! :haha:


----------



## ansiosa

Cheska said:


> Hiya girls.
> Sorry 4 your losses hopefully we can help each other keep our chins up and have lovely healthy babies to bring home in 2012
> I'm with you! I had a MMC 2007, unplanned but a nice surprise. Got pregnant is 2010 after 3month of trying. Sadly lost my baby girl at 29weeks in march. Got the go ahead to start trying again in august and there we are have been trying ever since!
> Tried pressed the last two cycles, and cb digi sticks last one at a loss what to try next!
> Baby dust to you all xx

I also lost my baby girl at 28 weeks. i understand your frustration. I seriously didn't k ow it takes this lo g to get pregnant. i have a 12 yr old and i need my little girl :( i don't understand and and need her now. Im always staring at moms with little girls and how i wished that wZ me :(


----------



## twist5

:witch::witch::witch:

cycle 9 since my mc starts now... another month of waiting and wondering..:wacko:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey sorry haven't been on here for ages lost the thread

Anyway I have had another mc around 4/5 weeks 3 weeks a go mc naturally this time so now waiting for first AF to start again

How is everyone??


----------



## babydust818

twist5 said:


> :witch::witch::witch:
> 
> cycle 9 since my mc starts now... another month of waiting and wondering..:wacko:

Wait.. what? You were pregnant? I must have missed something. OMG i am so sorry! :( i wish i knew why MC's even exist. My heart goes out to you my love. I am here for you :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

sleeping bubs said:


> hey sorry haven't been on here for ages lost the thread
> 
> Anyway I have had another mc around 4/5 weeks 3 weeks a go mc naturally this time so now waiting for first AF to start again
> 
> How is everyone??

:cry: I'm so sorry sleeping bubs. I wish i could take away the pain and hurt. It's so hard to go through, especially several times. My heart goes out to you darling. If you need ANYTHING at all, us girls are right here with you! :hugs:


----------



## twist5

babydust818 said:


> twist5 said:
> 
> 
> :witch::witch::witch:
> 
> cycle 9 since my mc starts now... another month of waiting and wondering..:wacko:
> 
> Wait.. what? You were pregnant? I must have missed something. OMG i am so sorry! :( i wish i knew why MC's even exist. My heart goes out to you my love. I am here for you :hugs:Click to expand...

wasn't pregnant - just got AF a couple of days ago! I was hoping for a BFP after 8 months trying but not to be


----------



## twist5

sleeping bubs said:


> hey sorry haven't been on here for ages lost the thread
> 
> Anyway I have had another mc around 4/5 weeks 3 weeks a go mc naturally this time so now waiting for first AF to start again
> 
> How is everyone??


I'm so sorry for your loss. that is so unlucky to have another mc
sending :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

twist5 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twist5 said:
> 
> 
> :witch::witch::witch:
> 
> cycle 9 since my mc starts now... another month of waiting and wondering..:wacko:
> 
> Wait.. what? You were pregnant? I must have missed something. OMG i am so sorry! :( i wish i knew why MC's even exist. My heart goes out to you my love. I am here for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wasn't pregnant - just got AF a couple of days ago! I was hoping for a BFP after 8 months trying but not to beClick to expand...

Oh! Well i'm glad you didn't have to go through a heartbreak then. I know how you feel hun. This is my 8th cycle as well and 9dpo with bfn. I just don't feel it this month. It's so hard to keep going on. You get frustrated. It feels like you keep being tested for patience, faith, hope but how much of that do you need? :(


----------



## 80schild

sleeping bubs said:


> hey sorry haven't been on here for ages lost the thread
> 
> Anyway I have had another mc around 4/5 weeks 3 weeks a go mc naturally this time so now waiting for first AF to start again
> 
> How is everyone??

Sorry to see this :hugs:


----------



## 80schild

babydust818 said:


> twist5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twist5 said:
> 
> 
> :witch::witch::witch:
> 
> cycle 9 since my mc starts now... another month of waiting and wondering..:wacko:
> 
> Wait.. what? You were pregnant? I must have missed something. OMG i am so sorry! :( i wish i knew why MC's even exist. My heart goes out to you my love. I am here for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wasn't pregnant - just got AF a couple of days ago! I was hoping for a BFP after 8 months trying but not to beClick to expand...
> 
> Oh! Well i'm glad you didn't have to go through a heartbreak then. I know how you feel hun. This is my 8th cycle as well and 9dpo with bfn. I just don't feel it this month. It's so hard to keep going on. You get frustrated. It feels like you keep being tested for patience, faith, hope but how much of that do you need? :(Click to expand...

Sorry you didnt get your 2012 bfp twist 5 :hugs:
I'm not feeling it this month either babydust. 7th cycle for me and 7dpo :dohh:


----------



## twist5

yeah, I'm struggling with finding the hope! :sad1:

sending you all
:dust:


----------



## samj732

I just hit 6 months. Seems like such a long time.


----------

